

Welcome to "Adaptation Tech" - twluvshn
http://cotap.org/2012/03/adaptation-tech/

======
webmaven
They were bought by Monsanto: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/02/monsanto-
acquires-weather-b...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/02/monsanto-acquires-
weather-big-data-company-climate-corporation-for-930m/)

